# John Lobb Factory Shop



## morgan (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi folks and a happy new year to you all.

Has anyone been to the John Lobb Factory Shop in Northampton? If so, how was it for you?

Morgs


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be in London next week and have set aside Friday to take the train to Northampton - specifically to go to the Lobb factory shop. I'll try to post something when I return.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

You might want to contact the Northampton factory beforehand about stock levels. The London shop is having a sale on at the moment, the Paris sale will probably begin in a few days.

There might be no stock left in the Northampton outlet shop as the individual items fetch higher prices in the proper shops at sale time than in the outlet shop all year round. Once the sales are over, everything still remaining is likely to go back to Northampton, till the next sale.


----------



## morgan (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JonBailey (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone actually been to this outlet shop yet? What are the prices/stock like? Sorry if this has been discussed before... I must have missed it...


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

I have been to the shop a few times. Jean Lack who is the manageress at the shop is a lovely lady, and she is extremely helpful. They do have a lot of stock, but not of every model in every size. Most of what they carry at the store are seconds...though, most of them are so good, I am hard pressed, even with Jean's help, to determine what the faults are. Some of the faults are so minor, you will acquire them yourself after a week in the town.

Prices are generally GBP200 or so for the benchmade (right there in the premises!), and during a sale...yes, they do have a sale on the factory store, they go for GBP150 or GBP125. They also have Herschung made loafers - styled like boat shoes for GBP50 during a sale.

Regards,
Pete


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

As I mentioned previously, I planned to visit the Lobb factory store in Northampton last Friday. I took the train from Euston to Northampton and decided to take a taxi because it was a bit chilly and I didn't quite trust the map I had.

The ride was only about five minutes and when I arrived I was surprised at how nondescript the building was. I rang the bell and a lady buzzed me in. Once inside the door, I had to walk up a small staircase to a room with one old oak desk, a few chairs, and floor-to-ceiling racks of shoe boxes. The lady who buzzed me in (sorry I didn't get her name) was very accommodating and showed me the area that held my size. She assisted in showing me the different models available and I picked two pair of lace-ups (Blake in antique parisian brown and Keats in chestnut)at 220 pounds each and one pair of their new "Sprint" trainers (brown suede) for 110 pounds.

All told, I came away with three pairs - and even though they are "rejects", the flaws are so minor that I detect them. I did all the calculations including the 39 pounds for a round trip train ticket, the taxi rides (5 pounds twice), the refund of the VAT (less the administrative fee) and I figure that I spent about 965 on the three pairs. That is about I would have had to pay for one pair in a retail store.

All in all, a very nice experience. I go to London every January and I plan to make this a regular part of my visit.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Beautiful shoes! Congraulations! It's definitely on my list of places to visit.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Beautiful.

Did you manage a quick visit of the craftsmen's bench area at all?


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by zegnamtl_
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Did you manage a quick visit of the craftsmen's bench area at all?


No. Actually, I didn't even think to ask. Damn.

I'll put that on my list for next time.

By the way, the total cost was about 965 _dollars_, not pounds.


----------



## morgan (Sep 24, 2005)

It was good of you to get back to us with such lovely pictures too. Can I ask if they stock the current season's stock as well or is it always - like John Smedley's seconds shop - one season behind?

Morgs


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful shoes indeed. I must get to Northampton one day soon.


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by morgan_
> 
> It was good of you to get back to us with such lovely pictures too. Can I ask if they stock the current season's stock as well or is it always - like John Smedley's seconds shop - one season behind?
> 
> Morgs


I was there on January 16 and they had some of the John Lobb 2005 shoes in antique green. Don't know if that is one season behind -- perhaps 1/2 season?

Bic


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

What are the flaws, by the way? (I don't think one call tell from the photos) Btw, right shoes in the first two pairs seem a bit broken in.


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mahler_
> 
> What are the flaws, by the way? (I don't think one call tell from the photos) Btw, right shoes in the first two pairs seem a bit broken in.


I couldn't find any flaws - although I am sure that there is some reason why they were rejected.

I tried on the right shoes at the site so maybe that is why they look like that. I have since worn all three pairs and they appear perfectly symetrical now.


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by morgan_
> 
> It was good of you to get back to us with such lovely pictures too. Can I ask if they stock the current season's stock as well or is it always - like John Smedley's seconds shop - one season behind?
> 
> Morgs


They had some 2005 models in a medium brown but I wanted some in darker brown so I passed. I suspect that it is simply a case of what they have at the time you visit but I know that the Keats and Blakes I bought are still on display at the Jermyn Street store so I have to assume that they are current models.


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

I have been to the shop several times. The manageress there is Jean Lack, and she is always very helpful. I once asked if I could see the factory, she was polite and firmly said that it was a factory area and they do not entertain visitors.

Edward Green will gladly show you their factory, though. And I did a report on my visit some years ago. If there is an interest, I will go dig out the report and repost. let me know.

Regards,
Pete


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

pchong
It would be nice to have that report of EG Factory visit posted here


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

OK, here is the link

https://people.timezone.com/pchong/Northampton.htm

Regards,
Pete


----------



## duster (Dec 25, 2003)

Would members mind posting the addresses of the Lobb and Green Northampton factories?


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Peter Chongâ€™s report is a year or 18 months old. Edward Green has moved to new premises in the spring of 2005:

*Edward Green & Co Ltd*
Cliftonville Road
Northampton NN1 5BU 
Tel: 01604 626880

*J.L & Co (John Lobb)*
Westminster Works
Oliver Street
Northampton NN2 7JL
Tel: 01604 715011


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by pchong_
> 
> OK, here is the link
> 
> ...


pete thanks so much for reposting this! fascinating.

AZTEC

**************************************


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you pchong;fascinating pictures!! Have difficulty fathoming why the shoes should cost a fortune though; the pictures make it look so simple!


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

*Visit to John Lobb Factory Shop*

Hi I'm a newbie to this site.

Thanks to your goodselves, I'm now the proud owner of a new pair of shoes! I've previously bought my shoes from the Cheaney factory shop in Desborough (great range by the way), however I thought I'd have a change. This forum led me to John Lobb Paris!

Towcester 9.5E Chesnut Museum Calf 7000 last - £245. Unfortunately I couldn't get any shoe trees in my size. There were a few people in the shop, and I received great service. I asked to look at "city shoes" and in no time I had six boxes at my feet. Wonderful!


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Pengranger said:


> Hi I'm a newbie to this site.
> 
> Thanks to your goodselves, I'm now the proud owner of a new pair of shoes! I've previously bought my shoes from the Cheaney factory shop in Desborough (great range by the way), however I thought I'd have a change. This forum led me to John Lobb Paris!
> 
> Towcester 9.5E Chesnut Museum Calf 7000 last - £245. Unfortunately I couldn't get any shoe trees in my size. There were a few people in the shop, and I received great service. I asked to look at "city shoes" and in no time I had six boxes at my feet. Wonderful!


Hi Pengranger,

Welcome to the fourm. How did you find the range at JL factory shop? I too am a frequent visitor to the Cheaney shop, I'm always impressed by the range & quality.

Have you been to any other factory shops?


----------



## ziggyosk (Jul 6, 2007)

so you can buy shoes at the factory? pretty cool! Do they have a much better selection than one of their regular shops?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pengranger said:


> Hi I'm a newbie to this site.
> 
> Thanks to your goodselves, I'm now the proud owner of a new pair of shoes!...


Welcome to the sight Pengranger. You have purchased a very handsome pair of shoes...wear them in good health! :icon_smile:


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

The range at John Lobb wasn't too bad, however I did go for something specific. Out of the 6 pairs (or so) of shoes that were got out for me, one pair was brown (which I bought) and the others black. They were all in my size 9.5E, and I believe there were 3 different lasts. One of the pairs was also buckle instead of lace.

I was very happy with the selection. I also think I found the fault yesterday - right underneath the instep, near the sole, there is dark paint stain. You can't see it unless you really look. Otherwise perfect! It's a pity they didn't have any matching polish in the shop, however I was given advice what to buy. By the way, Cheaney have a good selection of polish - £4.50 a tin.

I haven't been to any other factory shops, however I've got two pairs in at Cheaney at the moment for refurb, so in the very near future I'll be taking another pilgrimage to Northamptonshire...


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

Pengranger said:


> It's a pity they didn't have any matching polish in the shop, however I was given advice what to buy.


The JL Shop on Jermyn Street will post the polish to you. They are also very helpful in advising on the correct shade once you tell them what colour your shoes are. Their number is +44 207 930 8089.

A


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Adagio said:


> The JL Shop on Jermyn Street will post the polish to you. They are also very helpful in advising on the correct shade once you tell them what colour your shoes are. Their number is +44 207 930 8089.
> 
> A


Thanks for the advice. I'm in London on Friday, and it looks like a great excuse to go and visit the shop!


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

I am just salivating looking at these pictures. Shoe porn indeed! Now I must ask "Can a Yank like me order online from this store or is there another here in the States?
Thanks,

Mark


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I was there today and picked up a pair of Ashleys in black at £220.00, neither I nor the lady in the shop could find the fault.


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Adagio said:


> The JL Shop on Jermyn Street will post the polish to you. They are also very helpful in advising on the correct shade once you tell them what colour your shoes are. Their number is +44 207 930 8089.
> 
> A


I had a very profitable, although expensive visit to the John Lobb shop in Jermyn Street on Friday. I bought some polish for my Towcester Chesnut Museum Calf. Little did I realise that I would need two colours - Medium Brown shoe cream and Mahogany polish - for the princely sum of £16. Hopefully, decent polish for decent shoes. Now I just need to see how it works!

Apologies for the size of the photo. I couldn't get it any smaller.


----------



## encyclopedia (Jan 3, 2008)

ziggyosk said:


> so you can buy shoes at the factory? pretty cool! Do they have a much better selection than one of their regular shops?


U r missing the point. The selection is worse but they r less expensive because they r 2nds/rejects/etc. Nobody should be selling that kind of merchandise over the phone - u need to c it urself and decide if worth it. I have shoes from there and they r fine. I've also seen shoes there I would not buy at any price.


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

*Another trip to the John Lobb Factory Shop*

Hi all... After my first trip to the John Lobb Factory shop, I decided to take another visit. This time I did my homework before I went... So, i picked up the following:

John Lobb 2007 - Chocolate Lord Calf - 1105 last - £270










Vale - Dark Brown Museum Calf - 8000 last - £245










Marston with trees - Ardilla Calf - 7000 last - £265 (Sale item)










I know people say the Jermyn II is "the" sublime shoe, however I think the vale is fantastic. I've never put on a shoe like it.

I'm pleased to say that the shop had a lot of choice for me, and I nearly ended up buying 5 pairs. Jean had to show me the total on the calculator as she didn't want to say it out load!


----------



## Pundit (May 14, 2008)

I actually just got this same shoe and color at NM and am curious what instructions you got regarding their polishing. Medium brown cream first then mahogany polish/wax or some other procedure? Appreciate your input.


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Pundit said:


> I actually just got this same shoe and color at NM and am curious what instructions you got regarding their polishing. Medium brown cream first then mahogany polish/wax or some other procedure? Appreciate your input.


I'm having a few difficulties at the moment and it isn't coming out like it should. Whether it's the way I've been polishing it I don't know, but the colour doesn't stay on the creases on the vamp (walking crease lines). If I were you, I'd use neutral until you need to add colour.

Once polished they do look great. Hopefully I'll work it out soon.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Pengranger said:


> Hi all... After my first trip to the John Lobb Factory shop, I decided to take another visit.


The Vales look absolutely smashing.

The Ardilla Marstons are very intriguing. A shoe I'd love to own, but am not sure I'd wear much. What are you intending to wear them with?


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Holdfast said:


> The Vales look absolutely smashing.
> 
> The Ardilla Marstons are very intriguing. A shoe I'd love to own, but am not sure I'd wear much. What are you intending to wear them with?


Thanks Holdfast. I was looking for a more casual shoe, but had difficulty with the fit on the slip-ons.

They have a special section at the factory shop for sale shoes, and the Marston was the only one in my size. They look great with a pair of blue jeans! I'm sure they will also look great with dark chinos, as well as dark brown trousers. Even better was that they came with trees!

I'm not sure of the size or model (they were smaller than a 9.5) but they have a pair of ostrich leather shoes in the sale rack! Around £400!


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I was thinking jeans myself when I saw them, but wanted to hear what you thought since you can see their real colour. They're certainly very cool.

I really must go to that shop myself soon...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Pengranger said:


> Vale - Dark Brown Museum Calf - 8000 last - £245
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vale really is beautiful and what a price!


----------



## D2008 (Apr 3, 2008)

Pengranger said:


> Hi all... After my first trip to the John Lobb Factory shop, I decided to take another visit. This time I did my homework before I went... So, i picked up the following:
> 
> John Lobb 2007 - Chocolate Lord Calf - 1105 last - £270
> 
> ...


Those JL Vales are luscious! And only 265 pounds? I realize they are factory seconds, but wow, I need to take a trip to England and go shoe shopping.


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

D2008 said:


> Those JL Vales are luscious! And only 265 pounds? I realize they are factory seconds, but wow, I need to take a trip to England and go shoe shopping.


Even better, the JL Vales were £245! That's the current standard price for most of the shoes at the factory shop - Classic or Prestige. I haven't found the fault either. :icon_smile_big:


----------

